# Weekly Competition 2018-51



## Mike Hughey (Dec 18, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.com - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.com (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *F' U2 F U2 F U R 
*2. *U R U R2 U' F2 U' F' U' 
*3. *R2 U F2 R U' R U2 R F2 U2 
*4. *F2 R' U2 R' F R' U R2 U' 
*5. *F' R U R2 F' R U' R 

*3x3x3
1. *U' L2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D' F' D2 U2 F2 R B F L' D' B2 U 
*2. *U2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 U' B' R2 F U2 L B' L' R D F' 
*3. *R2 F R U2 D2 F' R' L2 D B' U2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 
*4. *D' R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R D U' R B' U' F D2 U2 R U2 
*5. *F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' L F R D' U' B' L2 U2 L2 

*4x4x4
1. *B2 Fw L' D' R B F2 R' Uw U2 R U2 B' R Fw2 L' Uw2 R' B' L2 Uw' B Fw2 L2 U2 Fw2 D2 Rw2 Uw2 B2 Fw' Uw' U L Rw2 R' F2 D2 Uw2 F
*2. *Uw U B Fw F' U2 Rw' R2 U2 B' U L U2 L' R2 D2 Uw U2 L Rw U2 B Fw2 U Fw' D2 Uw Fw' F' D' U2 L' Uw2 B2 Fw2 F' L R2 Fw D
*3. *D L2 B R Uw' Fw' Rw R2 U2 Rw Fw2 F Rw' U' Fw' F2 D' Fw2 L2 R' Uw2 R2 U2 R' F2 U2 R' Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw F2 Uw' L2 Rw B2 F2 D2 F' Uw2
*4. *Uw F2 Rw' Uw2 Fw F' Rw2 Uw' L F D Uw Fw' U R Fw Uw R' U2 F' D' Uw F' L2 B2 Fw' Uw2 R2 D2 B' L2 R B' U' B2 U B R2 Fw2 D
*5. *D Uw L R B' Fw' F Uw2 B2 Fw2 D' L2 Rw2 Fw2 D2 U' Fw Uw2 F' Rw2 Fw' D2 B R' F2 D2 B D' L' Uw Rw D B Fw' Rw2 R' Fw' D Fw Uw'

*5x5x5
1. *L2 B Rw Uw2 U' L' Lw Dw Bw Dw' Rw2 Fw L2 R2 F Lw R Uw' Rw Fw' D2 Uw' L' Fw F R2 U2 F2 D2 Dw Uw' U B L2 Rw2 B Bw2 R Dw Lw2 F2 L' Uw R' Bw2 Fw2 R2 Uw B2 L' F2 Lw F L Rw Uw' L R' U B
*2. *Dw2 Lw Fw Rw B Bw' Fw L' R2 D' U' R Uw' F2 Uw Fw2 L2 U2 Rw' U Fw' Dw2 R2 Bw' L' Dw' Bw2 F' D2 U' F2 U' B2 U L' R' D2 Rw' Dw U2 B2 F Lw R2 D2 R2 Bw2 Uw U' Lw Rw' R2 Bw2 D2 F Uw' B2 L' Uw U'
*3. *Lw2 Fw2 Uw2 U2 F2 L' Lw' Dw B2 Rw' Uw' L' B Rw R F' Dw2 Uw2 R B' D L Dw' Lw Rw2 R2 U B' Rw' U' Rw2 Uw2 B2 Bw2 Fw' F' L2 D Uw R' F2 L2 Rw' D2 Lw' R' F2 D' F2 D' Uw Rw' Fw D R2 Bw' D' L2 Uw Fw'
*4. *U B' U' Bw2 Uw2 U2 R2 B' Bw D2 U' Bw Fw2 R Uw2 Fw Dw Uw2 Bw Rw' Bw D' Fw2 L2 Lw B' D U' L D2 Rw' B' Fw2 F U2 Lw2 Dw2 F Dw' B Lw' R Dw' Uw U' Bw2 Fw' Rw2 R F2 Rw2 U2 Lw R Bw' D2 Dw Fw' D Bw
*5. *D Fw Dw2 L' Bw2 Uw' L2 U L2 R2 Fw' D B Rw' B L' D2 Dw2 B2 D' F' D2 L' Dw' Bw2 U' Lw Uw' Rw' F' Lw2 U' B F' L Rw2 D2 Rw2 Bw2 Dw' F L' R Fw2 L2 Uw2 B L F' L' F' L' Bw' Fw' Uw' U2 F L' Lw2 Dw2

*6x6x6
1. *L' U' 2B2 2L 2U2 2B' 2F' D 2D 2L B2 F' L2 2L 2R2 U' L 2B2 3R2 R' 2F2 D 2D 2B' L 2D' B F2 2D' 3U' R2 D 2R2 B2 3U2 3F2 2R2 2D 2U 2B' L' 3R 3U2 U2 F' R2 D2 2L2 3R B' 2B2 L U B' 2L' 2R' D' U 2B2 L2 2F F' 2D2 2F2 L' 2U' 3R 2R2 3U F'
*2. *F' 3U2 2F2 2L 2R 2B' F2 R2 3U 2U2 2B 2R' B2 D' B' 2L' R 2U' 2B' L 2B2 R 2U' 3F2 2L' 2D B D' U' F2 3U2 L2 3R2 U B2 2B2 2F' D 3U' 2R2 2F U' 2B' 2F 3U B 2B' F' L2 2F D2 3U2 2U U2 3F' F2 2D2 3U' 2R2 2B' L' F 2D2 3R 2F D B' 3F' D 3U'
*3. *2B' R 2D' 2B2 D' 2U' U' 2F2 3R2 2D 2L 3U 2L' 3R 2R R 2D L' 2B2 2L2 R' 2F2 D' 2D 2U' 2L 3R2 2B2 2L 2B R' 3F' 2F2 2R' 3F2 3R2 3F D2 U2 2L U L 3U 3R2 2D2 3F2 D' F' 3R' 2R 2F L' 2U' 2F' U2 2F L' B' F L' 3R 2R 2B' 2D2 F2 U 2L' 3R 3F2 3U2
*4. *2L2 3U2 B' 3F2 2U2 U' 2L2 3F2 L2 2F2 F 2L 2R2 2D2 L 2L2 R U L2 2L 2B2 L' 2F2 2D' 2U2 2R2 2F' 3R2 2U' 2L' 3R2 2R' D' 3U 3R' 3U' 2L B 3F 3R 3F 3U2 2U 2L2 2U 2F2 L 2U2 2F2 2L 2R' 3U 3R' 2B2 2R' U' R 3U' 2R2 B 2F U2 2R R D2 3U' 2L R2 F' 2L2
*5. *L2 F 2R2 B2 3U2 2L 3U F D L' 2L' 3F2 3U' L2 2B' R 2F D2 2D' 2R' 2D 2R 3U' L2 D 3R2 2R' 2D' 2L U' 3F 2U2 F' 2D' 2U 2L' R2 3U 2F F2 3U2 2R 3U2 U R D' R' U' 3R 3U2 L R B2 3R 3F' 2D' 2U2 2B' R' U2 2F' L 2R' 3U B2 2B' F2 U2 2L2 3R

*7x7x7
1. *3B 3L 2B L 2D2 F 2U' 2L' 3R2 R2 2U2 R' 2U2 R 2B' 2D' U 3L D2 2F 2D 3B' 3L2 R' B2 2R' 3D 2U2 U 2L' 3L 2U2 3B2 F2 2D L2 D2 2R 3B 3F 3U2 2U' 3F2 R2 2D2 B' 3B2 3R' 2U 2B2 2U 3L' 3R 2U' 3L2 3F2 F2 L' 2B2 2D2 2R2 3B' 2D' 3U 2R D' 3D2 B2 L' 3F2 F2 3D' 2B2 3B2 2F' R2 D' L' R' 2D2 R 3D B R 3D2 3U L 3L' 2U' 2R 3B' 3F' F2 2R2 D2 2D2 3U 2U' U2 R2
*2. *2B2 2D 2F' 3U2 2U L2 U2 3F2 2L 3L 2R' 2B2 2L 3D' 3U' 2B2 D2 3D' 3L' R' F2 D2 2B F2 3L2 B2 3F' L' 3R 2U2 U2 2F2 3L 2U 2R 2D2 3D' 2F' F' 2R2 U L' 3R2 3D U2 2L' 2B2 L2 3F2 3U2 3R B' 3D' 3R' D2 2U2 U 3L2 3D' 3F' 2L2 2F' U' F' 3D 3L2 2D2 3U2 2F2 3U2 L2 B 3B2 2D L D' 3U 2L 3L 2U2 2R 2B' F2 2D' 3D 3U2 3L' D' 3U' 2F2 F2 2L' 3R' 3F F 3R F' 2L 2D F'
*3. *2D' 3B 2U2 3F2 2F' 3U 3L' 2F2 R' U2 B' D' U 3L F 3U' R' F2 3U2 2B 2R 3B2 2F2 2D2 U B2 2D F 3D' U' B2 U2 L 3B2 3L' R2 2U' R 2U U' 3R 2D 3U U 2B 2F' 2D 3D 2B' 2R2 D 2B2 3L2 2F2 U 2L2 B2 2B' 3F2 3R 2R' 3D R2 3B2 3D 3B 3R' 2U2 F' 3U L2 F 3R2 2F2 L 2L2 3R' D2 3D' 2R' D 3D' B' 2F2 3R' F2 3R2 2R' 2U2 3L U 3F' F' 3U2 B' 3F 2F' 2R' 2F2 U
*4. *3R2 2B' 3R' 3D' 2B' 3B 3L 3U' R2 F' 3U2 2R' 2U2 B 2B2 3F 2F' F 2D 3F 3R' 3U F D 3D2 3R2 2B' 3D2 2L 3D 3L' 2U' 3L2 2F' D2 2R' 3U2 L' 3F R D 3D2 L2 D2 2L' R2 2D2 L2 2R' R 2D' U' F' 2D2 3D L' 2L' 3B L U' 2L' 3R B2 3F' 2L2 2R' D 3U2 3F' 2D2 U' 3R B' F2 2U L2 3R B2 2B2 2F2 F' 3D' 3U 2U2 3L2 2D' 2R2 3U' U 3R 2D2 2F' L2 2U2 3L 2U' R B2 U2 2R'
*5. *3F' F2 3U2 3L' 3R2 R 3F 3D' 2F L2 3R2 3U L F2 2D 2R D 2D 3D 3U 2F 2D' 3U2 3L 3D 2U' U2 B R U 3L2 R 2F 2L 2R 2F2 L2 B' 3B2 2F 3L2 U 2B' 2D2 U2 B' 2U 2B' 3F2 3U 2L2 R' 3D2 L' 2R' 3F L' 3F2 3U2 3F' 3L2 2B' 3U2 3B D2 2D' U' B 3F2 2L2 3R' U 2B2 3R2 3B2 2D2 3D 2U' B' 3B D2 3R' U2 2B 2F R 3U' 2B' 3B' F2 R F2 2R U2 B 2B2 3F' 3L D2 3U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F2 R2 U' F' R2 U F R 
*2. *R2 U2 F2 U' R' U F' R F2 U' 
*3. *F2 R2 U' R2 U F' R2 F U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *L B' F L2 R2 U B' R L2 D F B U L2 F L' D' R2 F' L2 U' Rw' Uw2
*2. *D' U' B L2 B' U B L U' L' B F' D R B' F D L' D' R2 U2 Fw Uw
*3. *F R2 F B2 R2 D' B2 L' F B' L B' U2 D' B2 U L B2 L Fw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D2 Uw Fw' F' L2 Rw' F' L' B2 Uw2 L' F Uw' L B' Rw2 Uw2 U' F2 U2 F' Rw D2 Rw' B R B' D Rw' Uw' U' B' Uw' L' Rw B' F2 R Fw R2
*2. *R Fw' Rw2 D Uw U B R D' F2 R Uw' R Uw' L2 R2 Fw2 D2 B' Fw' Uw F2 D' U2 F R' U' B' Fw' U' R F Rw' Uw R' Fw F L2 Uw2 B'
*3. *D' R Fw2 F U2 Fw Rw2 Uw' Rw' U' Rw' Fw' R2 Uw Rw2 R2 B' Fw' L2 F L Uw' Fw' F Rw2 B Rw2 D' Fw' F' Uw' U' F' L2 D' U L' D' Uw' F

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *D' Rw Bw2 Fw' Dw2 F2 D2 L' Rw' R' Fw' L' D Uw2 Lw Rw' Uw Lw2 Uw U B' Dw' Bw' U' B R' Fw' Dw2 F Uw U L2 Lw2 Uw2 B L Dw2 Uw' L2 Lw' R B2 D' Fw2 U' F2 Dw Bw Lw2 Fw2 F' Dw Uw2 U2 L2 B2 D2 Dw Rw' D2
*2. *U' Lw' Rw2 D Uw U' Lw R U2 L Lw' Uw Rw R2 D' Uw2 L2 Fw D B2 Fw' Lw2 Bw Lw Dw' Uw2 R2 U B L' Bw' Dw' Uw' L2 B' D2 Dw' Bw Fw2 F2 Uw2 U L Lw B L R' Bw2 L' Bw F' Uw U2 R' Uw Fw2 L Bw L' Lw2
*3. *F' R Dw' R U2 F L' Lw' B2 Dw2 Fw Lw Rw Bw Lw R Fw2 Uw2 Fw2 R' F' L Fw2 Rw2 Fw U2 Fw2 Rw' Bw' F Lw2 B' Fw' Lw2 Rw Fw Uw2 F2 Lw2 Dw' L2 B2 D L Bw' Rw' Bw Fw F' R' Dw2 F L D Fw2 Dw' Uw' F' R2 D

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2B2 2R' 2D' 2U' U2 3F U2 F' L 2F F' 2R 2F' 2L2 D' 2U R' 2B' 3R2 F' 2L F 3U' U L2 2D2 3U' F2 D' U' 2L' 2D 2R' D F2 2R D 2U F2 3U2 2U2 U2 L2 3F2 3U2 U 2B 2F2 R' 3U2 L' B2 3F' 2D' B D 2R 2F L2 3U' B R2 2B' 3R' 2R' 2D' 3R' R' 3U2 R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *D' U' F 3D' 3F2 F 2R 2B' 2L2 3R F' L' 3R' 2R 3F' U 3L' 3D B2 2B D2 U2 3B' D2 3B' 2F' D' U 3R2 B 3F2 L' 3F2 L' 3L' 2B2 3D' 2B2 2F2 2R2 2B F 2L 2R 3B' 3L' 3D 2B2 3B 2D2 3F' 3U2 3F' 2D 3L2 R' 3D 2F 2L' B 3F' 2F' F' L2 3D 3F F L2 R' F' 3R2 D2 3U' L2 D2 3F' 2R B2 R' 2F2 R2 2D2 2R2 2F' 2L2 3R 3B2 R 2B2 3D' L' 2F R 3F 2L' 3B2 2R2 3B2 F L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *U2 D F' L B2 D B2 U2 B' U2 R B L U2 R2 B2 D2 F' U' Fw' Uw
*2. *L' F2 R2 L D2 B' U2 B' L2 U' B2 L' U F B U2 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 Uw'
*3. *L2 R' F D U2 F D2 F2 R U2 B2 R U F' U L' U2 R' F' Rw Uw2
*4. *F U D' L' F' B' L' D L B' U L F2 D R L' B D2 B2 Rw Uw
*5. *U' B' F2 U F L' R U' R2 B L2 R2 D' B F' R2 F2 L U D2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*6. *R D2 B2 D2 B D2 U' L B U2 F2 R' U B F2 R2 F2 D F L D2 Rw2 Uw
*7. *F' L R' D2 L2 D' B' R' U D' F' R B' F2 D2 B L2 U' R2 U2 Fw
*8. *B' F' R U2 B F R' U' D' L2 F' L' R' F R L' U' B2 U2 B Rw' Uw2
*9. *D U F' R' D' L2 D' F' R B U' D' F' L2 F' B' R' L2 U2 R' Fw Uw'
*10. *D B' R' B2 L' U' D2 R2 F D2 U2 F2 L2 F' L' B U' R' L' F Rw' Uw2
*11. *L' D' L' U2 F2 B' R2 L' U2 F B2 L2 B' L' F2 B2 U2 D2 B' D R2 Fw Uw'
*12. *R2 U2 B U' R L U' D F2 D2 R' D' L2 R' U' L' R' D F B U Rw2 Uw2
*13. *U' F' L2 U2 L B R L' U2 R' D U' L D2 R D U2 B F' L Fw' Uw'
*14. *F' D R2 D L2 D R' U D' F' R F' D' L2 B' F L' U' B' D' R' Fw Uw2
*15. *D2 F' L' R' D F2 D B2 R2 U2 F' D2 F2 R D2 U' L' B2 D Fw' Uw2
*16. *D B F R' D2 F L' D2 F L B' D B' R2 D U B2 F2 U R Fw' Uw
*17. *R' L D' L2 D L R' D' R U F' U' B' R F' R2 U' F D' B Rw Uw'
*18. *D2 R2 F' U' L' B2 D2 R' F L2 F' D' U2 L R2 B D2 F B Rw' Uw
*19. *F' R' D L F B' U2 L2 B' F' U' D' L2 R D B' U L B' R2 Uw
*20. *F B' L R' U D2 B' U2 D' B' F L2 D' F R F R B2 R' 
*21. *B' F' L F B R U2 F2 D2 B U B2 L2 B' L B U' L2 F2 L Fw Uw
*22. *U D' B' F' R2 D2 R2 L F2 D R' L B2 L' D2 R F R2 L' Fw Uw'
*23. *F' L2 R B' R' B D' L' D U2 F2 D2 B2 U' R D' R' L2 D2 Rw2 Uw2
*24. *R F B2 D2 R B2 L' R F B R2 B D2 F' U2 B2 L R B U' B2 Rw'
*25. *L2 B R' B L R' F D' L U2 F2 U L B2 L D2 L' D L U' Fw Uw'
*26. *F' U L2 B L2 B L' R D2 F2 U B2 R' F U' B U L B' L' U' Rw2 Uw2
*27. *F' L' D2 L U F D F2 U D2 B F' L R F' R' L2 U L R Fw Uw'
*28. *L B2 D2 R U2 R U' F2 L' U' B' R' L D F' B' L' R2 U' Rw' Uw
*29. *D L' U B D B U2 L2 B' D2 B2 D' U2 R' D R2 B2 U2 R2 B' L2 Fw' Uw2
*30. *D2 F2 L2 B' R' U2 D' L D F2 D U2 R' D' L' R2 B F R Fw' Uw'
*31. *U' F D F B2 U2 F2 B' D' B2 L F' L R D' L' B' L2 F2 R2 L2 Fw Uw
*32. *L' U' R L' U2 F' B' L2 D' U2 B2 L' U2 D' L R' D2 L' R2 U2 Rw' Uw2
*33. *D' L2 D L2 D2 L2 D' B2 U L U L2 B2 D' B' L2 B' D2 F2 B2 D2 Fw Uw'
*34. *R F2 B D B U R F2 U L B2 D2 B' U F2 U' D' R' D2 L' Fw' Uw2
*35. *D R' B' L U D F' R' L' U R2 L' B R2 D2 R' U' F B' L R' Fw Uw
*36. *D2 U' L U B' L2 D' R2 U F2 U F L' R D' L2 B F D' F' Rw Uw
*37. *L F2 B2 U' L D2 L2 R2 F U2 F U' D2 R U2 D F' U2 F' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*38. *L2 F' R2 F R D' U F B' L2 R' B L U2 B D2 R D' B2 D' U2 Fw Uw'
*39. *B' L2 U2 F R F' R L B2 D U2 L2 U R D F' B L' B D Fw Uw2
*40. *D R2 B' D2 F' D2 F2 U' L2 F L2 D' F' R U' L R2 B2 L B F Rw Uw'
*41. *L B' U2 L2 F D' R L U2 F2 R2 F' D F U' L' U2 F2 R2 L Fw' Uw
*42. *F B U2 L' R2 D F' L R' F' D B F D' U B F' D' R' D2 R Uw
*43. *U2 D' R' B L2 F' U2 R' L2 F B2 L2 R' B2 F2 R2 B F2 L' Fw Uw'
*44. *B' D L2 U R D F R2 F' D2 L' D' L' U' L D2 U R2 D' Fw Uw'
*45. *R' D2 U L' D2 R2 B' R F' L U2 F' L2 R' B' F' U D B' R' L' Uw'
*46. *U' B2 L' B' U R' F R2 L' B2 D F' L2 B F L' U2 L2 R Fw Uw'
*47. *U B D U' B' U2 L R2 U R' F' U R L2 F' U L2 D' B2 Rw Uw'
*48. *R2 D B' U2 B D2 R B' L U' R B L2 B2 R U F R F' D' Rw'
*49. *D2 U' R' B' D2 F L2 U2 B R D2 F' R B L2 D2 B' F' U2 Fw Uw2
*50. *L2 B U D2 L2 D R B' D R' L' B' R U B F R U D2 Rw2 Uw2
*51. *L2 D' R2 L' D2 F2 D B2 U2 B' F' D F' R L B' F' D' F2 U D' Fw Uw
*52. *B2 F R' B2 F U' L D2 F U2 L B' R' L D L' F' L' U' L Fw' Uw2
*53. *U2 L' D B D' F R U' B' U B' L2 U2 R D2 B2 D F R' B2 U2 Rw' Uw
*54. *U' L' F2 R2 B' F L2 U2 B L D L' B D' U' F U2 B2 U R Fw Uw'
*55. *R2 F U R L2 D L F L R D F L2 R2 F D F B2 L R Fw Uw
*56. *F R2 B D2 B' U B U2 D' B D R2 D' L' D2 U' B2 D2 L Fw' Uw'
*57. *U B2 F' L U2 B2 U2 L' D R2 L U' B R U F D' R D2 L' R' Fw Uw
*58. *L' R' U2 D2 L' U B F' L B' F' D B' U' R' D2 U R' F B Rw2 Uw
*59. *B' R2 L U L B2 F D' U F2 R' B F2 L D R D2 U L Fw Uw2
*60. *B2 D R2 B' L2 U2 L' D F' U2 D' F2 D2 U2 F L' U' B L F' L Fw Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U L2 D U' B' F' R F' L F' R B2 L2 U 
*2. *D' R D' B R L' U F B2 R U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 
*3. *U2 R2 U B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 F D' F2 R' B L' R D F2 D L2 
*4. *U R2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 U' L' D B2 U' R' B' R B F U 
*5. *U B' D' F' D2 R U F' D R' U2 R2 L' U2 L' B2 R U2 R' U2 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R' U2 L' B' R' U' L' D B U2 B2 R B2 R L B2 D2 R2 
*2. *U L' B' L B' D' F2 B R B2 R2 B D2 L2 B R2 D2 F' 
*3. *B2 F2 D L2 D F2 D2 R2 B' D' R' D2 B2 R2 D' B F2 R2 
*4. *R2 B2 U' L2 D2 L2 F2 R2 U2 R2 B U F2 R' B2 L' F' L R D 
*5. *U' L' U D B' U' R' F2 D' R2 L2 F U2 L2 F' L2 F D2 R2 F2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U2 R2 U2 F R2 F D2 B2 D2 B' D2 U B2 D2 F' D' R U' F' R U' 
*2. *B U B L' F R' F B R U' F2 D L2 U R2 U' R2 D 
*3. *U' L2 F2 L2 U' R2 U R2 D2 R2 U' L' B2 D2 B' L' R' B2 D2 B2 
*4. *U D' F' U R L' U' F2 L U2 L2 F2 U L2 U F2 D R2 D R2 
*5. *U2 B D B' D2 F' B U' L' D' F2 D' F2 B2 D2 R2 U B2 D2 B2 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D F' B2 L' B' R L D' B' L F2 L2 U B2 U F2 B2 R2 D' R2 L2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F R U' F2 U' F U' 
*3. *F2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D U B2 L' F U2 L U L F' L B' F' 
*4. *D2 Uw F2 L R2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 D' R Fw' F Uw2 L' F Rw U2 R2 F' R B F2 Rw' R B' Fw' Rw Uw2 L2 Rw U2 L' Uw' B' L2 Rw' R' D L2 F2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *F R' U2 R' U' R U R2 U' 
*3. *F2 U B2 L2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 R2 D B' R F L' R2 D' U' F L' R' 
*4. *D2 U' L' D' Rw B Fw F Rw2 R2 Fw F2 Uw2 Fw Uw' U Rw Uw' B D' F L2 Rw F Uw U R' D Uw' Rw U2 Rw2 D U Rw' U B' F R B
*5. *R Uw Rw' F' D2 F2 Dw2 Uw' R Uw2 U Lw2 Bw2 Lw' B Rw B F2 Uw U2 R' Uw R' Dw' Lw' R2 D L Fw Uw' R B2 Bw' Fw' F Dw2 U' L' F2 D' Uw L2 Fw Uw2 L Rw' R Fw R F' D U R' B2 L Bw Dw2 Bw' F Lw'

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R' U F2 U R U2 F' R' U' 
*3. *B2 F2 D' F2 U' L2 F2 L2 R2 F2 L2 R' B2 F R U B L' B' U2 F 
*4. *U2 L2 Uw B F D2 Fw' D Uw' Rw' B2 F' D U R B' Fw2 D B U Fw2 F' Uw' B2 D' Fw2 L Fw L2 Uw' F' L' Uw2 L' Rw2 R D' R Uw2 F
*5. *Rw2 Dw' Uw' U Bw Fw' Rw D B' L Lw2 B2 Bw' D Bw2 D' Dw' Uw Bw Lw Rw' Fw' Lw Bw' Fw F2 Rw Dw R2 D' Bw L2 Rw B Rw2 B2 Bw' L Bw Fw2 Lw2 F2 Dw2 Uw' L2 Lw R Bw Fw' F' Lw2 B L' Lw' Uw2 Bw2 D' Uw U Bw
*6. *R' B2 R' 2B 3F 2F2 L 2L' 3R2 2R' R 3F' 2D2 3U' U2 3R2 2B' 2F' D 2U L2 F2 3R2 B 3F F' 2R' B2 2R 2D2 3U2 U2 2R' U2 2L2 2U2 2R' R' 2F' L' 3F 2F2 3U2 3R' 2B' 2R' 2D' U' 2B' 3F 3U2 3R 2F' L F' D 3U 3R 2R' B L2 B2 3U' L2 B2 2D L2 2U2 2B2 3F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *R' F2 U F' U R U' 
*3. *D2 B2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 U' R2 U R F' L D R' D' F' D' U B 
*4. *Uw Fw2 D U' Rw2 R Uw2 L' D' U' L2 R U' Fw U' L' Uw' Rw' D' Uw' U' B2 Fw F2 D2 U2 B' D Uw' Fw D2 B' U' Rw B2 D F Uw B Fw'
*5. *D' U' R2 Dw' Uw' F R' F2 Dw2 L2 R' Fw Dw' Rw Dw' Lw2 U F' Rw2 B' Bw2 Fw' L' R' Fw U2 Rw B' L Rw' R U B' U2 Fw2 U' L' U' R Fw2 Dw2 Lw2 D2 B Fw' Dw B' F Dw' F2 Dw2 U2 Rw' Dw Uw' L Uw F2 U2 R2
*6. *3F2 3U F 2L2 2R' 2D' 2U2 F' R 2D' 2B U' F D2 B2 D2 2D 3U 2U' U' B' D' 3U' B 2F 2D' R 2D' 2B2 L2 2L2 2R' 3F2 2R2 3F 2F2 2L' 3R' 2R2 U2 L' 2R 3F2 U2 2F L' 2U 2R2 2D' 2B2 2F2 L 2D 2B' L' 2F' D' 2U U' L2 2L' 3R2 R 3F2 F 2D2 3R U2 F2 2U2
*7. *2B2 2F' R 3U 2L' D 2D2 3F' 2U2 3R' 2U' U2 2F U2 2F 3D2 B 3B D2 2D2 F' L' 3F' F' L' R' 2B' 3L2 D' 3D2 2U' B2 2F2 F R2 B' 2U B2 2B 2F' 3L' 2R2 F' 3D' 2L' 3D2 3U U2 3L2 3F2 U 3L 2U' 2B 2D F' 2U 3F' 2L 2R2 3B' 2L' 2D' 3D2 F2 D2 3U2 3F2 3L B' 2F2 3R2 3F' 2U L' 3D' F R 2U L 3U F 3R2 B2 F L2 3D' 2L' B 3D 2U U' 2L R' D 2L' 3B2 3D2 U 2R2

*Clock
1. *UR1- DR2+ DL5+ UL0+ U2- R2- D4- L0+ ALL2- y2 U3- R2- D3- L6+ ALL1- UR 
*2. *UR2+ DR5+ DL0+ UL4- U4- R3- D3+ L3- ALL5- y2 U4+ R5- D5- L2- ALL4+ UR DR DL UL 
*3. *UR4+ DR0+ DL1+ UL1+ U2+ R2- D3- L1+ ALL1+ y2 U4+ R2+ D0+ L2+ ALL4- DL UL 
*4. *UR2+ DR0+ DL3- UL3- U6+ R4- D4+ L4- ALL0+ y2 U4- R3- D3+ L0+ ALL2- DR UL 
*5. *UR3- DR1- DL2- UL5- U4+ R5+ D5- L6+ ALL4- y2 U0+ R4- D5+ L5+ ALL4+ DR UL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U' L R L' U L' R' U' R r b u 
*2. *U' B' U' L' R' L' R l b 
*3. *U' R B' R' B U B l' r b' u 
*4. *L' B R B R' U L' l r b u 
*5. *L B' L' U B L' U' r' 

*Square-1
1. *(3, 2) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (6, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, 4) / (-3, -3) / (0, 1) / (-2, 4) / (-4, 2) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(-2, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, -3) / (2, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-5, -4)
*4. *(1, 0) / (-1, 5) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (6, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, -4)
*5. *(0, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, 1) / (-3, 4) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb
1. *U R L U' R' B' R B' R U R'
*2. *U B U R B' R' U R U L' U'
*3. *L R U R B R B' L R' L' U'
*4. *R U R U' R L U R' L U R'
*5. *U L R' U' L' U' L U B' L' R'

*KiloMinx
1. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*3. * R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*4. * R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U

*Mini Guildford
2. *F2 R' F' R U' R F' R' 
*3. *B2 R' F2 D2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 D2 L2 U' B2 D2 B' D U B F' L U 
*4. *F2 L' B Fw2 F L' U R2 Fw' D U' L2 B F2 Rw' F2 U' Fw' Rw F U Fw Rw B2 Rw R2 Uw' U' Rw' F' U' Rw2 R D2 L R' F D' L2 R
*5. *U' Rw2 R2 Fw' Dw2 Bw2 L2 Lw' R' U2 L' Lw' Uw2 Fw' U2 F R2 Bw' Uw Lw' Rw2 Uw' L2 Uw2 U L' D Uw2 U' B2 Dw' R' Uw L2 D Lw' Dw' Uw2 Lw2 D' Bw F Rw2 Bw2 Rw Dw' Fw Uw2 F Lw F' L' R' U2 L' Rw' Uw2 B Dw2 Uw'
*OH. *D R2 F R2 F2 D L F U' R2 F2 B2 L' B2 R2 U2 F2 B2 U2 
*Clock. *UR3+ DR1+ DL1- UL4- U2+ R4- D0+ L1+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R3+ D2+ L5- ALL2- DR DL UL 
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' B' L' U R B' L' U l b u' 
*Square-1. *(-2, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (6, 3) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, -2) / (-4, -5) / (-4, 0) / (0, -4)
*Skewb. *L U B U R L' B R' L' U R


----------



## Lux (Dec 18, 2018)

3x3
Ao5: 24.03
(28.80), 20.56, 27.75, 23.79, (18.73)


----------



## SM cubing (Dec 18, 2018)

3x3: AO5: 19.33

21.68

17.94

(23.95)

18.36

(17.66)



2x2 AO5 6.85

5.76

(2.95)

(11.53)

7.65

7.13


----------



## pjk (Dec 20, 2018)

*4x4:* 52.03, 55.90, (58.61), 53.27, (49.45)
Avg: 53.73


----------



## MathNoobz (Dec 20, 2018)

3x3 - (20.45) , 14.03 , (12.61) , 19.78 , 18.32
3x3 Ao5 - 17.38

3x3 OH - 32.81 , (41.87) , 35.06 , 34.20 , (28.58)
3x3 OH Ao5 - 34.02

3x3 Match the Scramble - 2:15.12 , 2:29.95 , (1:19.27) , 1:30.97 , (3:15.21)
3x3 Match the Scramble Ao5 - 2:05.35

3x3 Fewest Moves - 36 moves
Solution: D' B L U2 R' B2 D' R2 D B R' B' R B2 R' B' R L U B U' B' L' D B2 D' B2 D L' D' B' D B D L D2
Explanation:
D' B L U2 // 2x2x3
R' B2 D' R2 D // F2L-1
B R' B' R B2 R' B' R // F2L
L U B U' B' L' // OLL
D B2 D' B2 D L' D' B' D B D L D2 // PLL


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Dec 24, 2018)

2x2x2- 8.65, (7.18), (8.89), 8.17, 7.92 = 8.24

3x3x3- (18.38), 20.73, 20.08, (22.15), 20.95 = 20.59

4x4x4- 1:29.24, 1:35.97, (1:46.01), (1:19.50), 1:29.35 = 1:31.52

5x5x5- (3:05.13), (2:51.53), 2:57.47, 3:04.13, 3:01.24 = 3:00.95

6x6x6- (4:54.51), 5:28.39, 5:45.64, (6:02.69), 6:00.29 = 5:44.77

7x7x7- 9:36.20, 9:46.59, (9:14.12), (11:29.98), 9:37.91 = 9:40.23

3x3x3 One Handed- (56.74), 54.90, (47.98), 48.87, 49.07 = 50.95

2+3+4 Relay- 1:55.87

2+3+4+5 Relay- 5:19.59

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 10:57.71

MegaMinx- 2:33.56, (2:22.61), 2:43.85, (2:44.56), 2:37.39 = 2:38.26

Skewb- (22.89), 24.02, 32.59, 40.24, (41.46) = 32.29

KiloMinx- (1:33.86), 1:38.44, (2:10.64), 2:02.18, 1:45.56 = 1:48.73


----------



## xyzzy (Dec 25, 2018)

FMC: 30



Spoiler



D2 L' D' R D F2 D F' R D'
R F' L D L' D F2 D2 F D
F2 D2 B' D F D' B D F L2

(L2) D2 L' D' R // 222 + three pairs (5/5)
D F2 D F' R D' R // 223 + pair (7/12)
F' L D L' D F2 // f2l-1 + pair (6/18)
D2 F D F2 D' @ F2 // blocks; ab3c (6/24)
@ = D' B' D F D' B D F' // 2 cancel (8-2/30)

Was trying to do insertions on an 18-move ab5c skeleton but I realised near the end of the hour I put some of the stickers on the wrong sides, so I just gave up. This was a backup solution. Also found a 31 and a 32 with ZBLL finishes but whatever.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 25, 2018)

Results week 51: close contest, congrats to Sean Hartman, ichcubegern and Tommy Kiprillis!


*2x2x2*(172)

 1.50 Gan
 1.63 Ryan Wu
 1.68 matthew wilbur
 1.73 Eric Lentzon
 1.73 asacuber
 1.75 gavinz
 1.75 Tommy Kiprillis
 1.80 TheDubDubJr
 1.81 leomannen
 1.92 Sean Hartman
 2.06 arquillian
 2.10 [email protected]
 2.21 OriginalUsername
 2.27 jancsi02
 2.28 Ethan Horspool
 2.31 Zac04attack
 2.40 David ep
 2.45 Patrick Fischer
 2.46 turtwig
 2.47 ExultantCarn
 2.49 MichaelNielsen
 2.52 Stubbi
 2.56 lejitcuber
 2.62 JakubDrobny
 2.65 vedroboev
 2.74 2017LAMB06
 2.76 DhruvA
 2.78 MrKuba600
 2.83 Kerry_Creech
 2.83 G2013
 2.84 JMHCubed
 2.84 NoProblemCubing
 2.85 mihnea3000
 2.85 JoXCuber
 2.85 rooroo2006
 2.85 cuberkid10
 2.87 YouCubing
 2.88 pantu2000
 3.01 Magdamini
 3.02 Solareon
 3.05 Astral Cubing
 3.06 ichcubegern
 3.09 3x3x5
 3.13 SimonK
 3.13 Allagos
 3.14 TheodorNordstrand
 3.24 aaron paskow
 3.26 Marcus Siu
 3.29 tJardigradHe
 3.31 Babcga
 3.33 thecubingwizard
 3.36 Artyom Shevchenko
 3.36 AdrianCubing
 3.38 bennettstouder
 3.38 [email protected]
 3.44 YoniStrass
 3.47 buzzteam4
 3.49 Color Cuber
 3.63 [email protected]
 3.67 BradenTheMagician
 3.68 NathanaelCubes
 3.68 EdubCubes
 3.69 TipsterTrickster
 3.69 trav1
 3.70 Marco21
 3.74 DGCubes
 3.74 begiuli65
 3.77 Luke Garrett
 3.81 leudcfa
 3.84 DesertWolf
 3.86 RileyN23
 3.92 AidanNoogie
 3.92 Neb
 3.99 MartinN13
 4.02 Zeke Mackay
 4.02 Angry_Mob
 4.03 MCuber
 4.05 colegemuth
 4.11 Matt Hudon
 4.14 rubik2005
 4.15 boby_okta
 4.20 Ontricus
 4.20 julio974
 4.22 Zach Clark
 4.22 sigalig
 4.28 wuque man
 4.28 m24816
 4.28 Toothcraver55
 4.29 Pranav Prabhu
 4.44 cytokid101
 4.46 epride17
 4.47 Brayden Adams
 4.47 Sixstringcal
 4.48 Sub1Hour
 4.49 Shadowjockey
 4.49 Metallic Silver
 4.55 OJ Cubing
 4.59 ARandomCuber
 4.61 HawaiiLife745
 4.62 MattP98
 4.62 Janav Gupta
 4.66 Ianwubby
 4.71 tigermaxi
 4.72 Fred Lang
 4.73 Turkey vld
 4.75 Aadil- ali
 4.77 Cooki348
 4.78 whatshisbucket
 4.88 Chris Van Der Brink
 4.89 Schmizee
 4.90 Dylan Swarts
 4.91 Glomnipotent
 4.97 nms777
 4.98 Axel Lönnstedt
 5.03 CraZZ CFOP
 5.04 SpeedCubeReview
 5.04 swankfukinc
 5.06 Mark Boyanowski
 5.13 CM Cubes
 5.14 MrLunarWolf
 5.17 Caleb/spooderskewb
 5.18 TheNoobCuber
 5.18 speedcuber71
 5.26 Puggins1
 5.27 Bonkashi
 5.28 Tanay Kapadia
 5.32 Nazib
 5.34 GC1998
 5.34 Guilhermehrc
 5.39 V.Kochergin
 5.43 vilkkuti25
 5.46 abunickabhi
 5.56 qwer13
 5.64 topppits
 5.77 farrel2106
 5.80 Coeur de feu
 5.82 TheCubingAddict980
 5.83 oliviervlcube
 5.89 fun at the joy
 5.90 Bogdan
 6.06 Ali161102
 6.07 brad711
 6.25 averyja17
 6.25 Lewis
 6.33 FPermthecuber
 6.38 Jmuncuber
 6.60 InlandEmpireCuber
 6.64 SpartanSailor
 6.65 20luky3
 6.65 Wriiglly
 6.71 theos
 6.75 OEcuber
 6.85 SM cubing
 6.89 dschieses
 7.19 Foreright
 7.36 [email protected]
 7.38 Bubbagrub
 7.38 UnknownCanvas
 7.94 Jozo_Berk
 8.02 Mike Hughey
 8.05 PingPongCuber
 8.13 xLodestar
 8.25 Petri Krzywacki
 8.55 yovliporat
 9.15 Wabbly
 9.17 SpareBrains
 9.33 [email protected]
 10.44 arbivara
 10.90 Jacck
 DNF Akshat
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF cuberrahul20
*3x3x3*(208)

 6.08 Eric Lentzon
 6.85 Tommy Kiprillis
 7.59 lejitcuber
 8.47 Ethan Horspool
 8.48 Sean Hartman
 8.63 Jonah Jarvis
 8.65 OriginalUsername
 8.66 Ryan Wu
 8.89 cuberkid10
 9.02 jason3141
 9.13 Stubbi
 9.15 Barinerturan
 9.16 Zach Clark
 9.32 Luke Garrett
 9.48 jancsi02
 9.49 speedcuber71
 9.49 Babcga
 9.58 DGCubes
 9.58 Marco21
 9.60 JakubDrobny
 9.66 RileyN23
 9.67 AidanNoogie
 9.70 Magdamini
 9.71 Dream Cubing
 9.72 David ep
 9.75 TheDubDubJr
 9.78 mihnea3000
 9.82 ichcubegern
 9.87 DhruvA
 9.87 Pranav Prabhu
 9.89 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 9.89 thecubingwizard
 10.12 tJardigradHe
 10.14 miasponseller
 10.17 pantu2000
 10.21 SimonK
 10.34 vedroboev
 10.35 MrKuba600
 10.36 asacuber
 10.45 Solareon
 10.47 arquillian
 10.57 Marcus Siu
 10.57 turtwig
 10.60 BandedCubing101
 10.62 PeterH2N
 10.68 tolgakantarci
 10.71 wuque man
 10.74 YoniStrass
 10.78 Nitheesh fmc
 10.82 gavinz
 10.84 Zeke Mackay
 10.85 matthew wilbur
 10.91 Zac04attack
 10.92 YouCubing
 11.00 JoXCuber
 11.03 Patrick Fischer
 11.03 TipsterTrickster
 11.05 Josh5271
 11.11 2017LAMB06
 11.13 3x3x5
 11.14 aaron paskow
 11.19 [email protected]
 11.21 BradenTheMagician
 11.40 HawaiiLife745
 11.50 Lachlan Stephens
 11.55 Ontricus
 11.60 Astral Cubing
 11.62 [email protected]
 11.68 G2013
 11.73 Shadowjockey
 11.84 Allagos
 12.10 NoProblemCubing
 12.10 Toothcraver55
 12.14 ARandomCuber
 12.22 sigalig
 12.35 MichaelNielsen
 12.38 AdrianCubing
 12.38 [email protected]
 12.51 Cheunghao Tu
 12.53 Milesb95
 12.58 Ianwubby
 12.61 Neb
 12.65 NathanaelCubes
 12.66 leudcfa
 12.66 leomannen
 12.73 Kerry_Creech
 12.83 speedcube.insta
 12.88 MattP98
 12.90 TheodorNordstrand
 12.95 MCuber
 12.96 MegaminxMan
 12.99 OJ Cubing
 13.08 Artyom Shevchenko
 13.11 Mark Boyanowski
 13.11 MartinN13
 13.16 boby_okta
 13.32 tigermaxi
 13.38 abunickabhi
 13.49 m24816
 13.51 Keroma12
 13.52 trav1
 13.75 Cooki348
 13.84 begiuli65
 14.03 Axel Lönnstedt
 14.12 averyja17
 14.18 SpareBrains
 14.41 SpeedCubeReview
 14.49 Kit Clement
 14.55 Puggins1
 14.55 EdubCubes
 14.71 xyzzy
 14.87 Metallic Silver
 14.87 farrel2106
 14.97 CM Cubes
 15.01 OEcuber
 15.24 JMHCubed
 15.35 colegemuth
 15.38 buzzteam4
 15.48 ican97
 15.65 Matt Hudon
 15.65 Bogdan
 15.66 Angry_Mob
 15.87 Aerospry
 15.93 bennettstouder
 15.95 Coeur de feu
 15.98 Guilhermehrc
 16.01 V.Kochergin
 16.09 whatshisbucket
 16.09 TheNoobCuber
 16.15 Turkey vld
 16.16 audiophile121
 16.19 xLodestar
 16.23 Emir Yusuf
 16.23 yovliporat
 16.33 topppits
 16.35 jupiterian
 16.39 swankfukinc
 16.40 Glomnipotent
 16.40 20luky3
 16.50 Fred Lang
 16.55 kji269
 16.58 Nazib
 16.72 Dylan Swarts
 16.84 fun at the joy
 17.14 epride17
 17.24 InlandEmpireCuber
 17.38 MathNoobz
 17.39 julio974
 17.44 revAldoabedram
 17.49 cytokid101
 17.53 ElectricDoodie
 17.72 Bonkashi
 18.03 filipemtx
 18.07 DesertWolf
 18.40 Billabob
 18.48 Ali161102
 18.50 oliviervlcube
 18.52 qwer13
 18.77 bishal
 18.92 [email protected]
 19.33 SM cubing
 19.43 Schmizee
 19.51 TheCubingAddict980
 19.59 nms777
 19.66 Tanay Kapadia
 19.73 SpartanSailor
 20.00 brad711
 20.14 rooroo2006
 20.22 ditto_64
 20.31 vilkkuti25
 20.44 Wriiglly
 20.47 CraZZ CFOP
 20.58 Aadil- ali
 20.59 Petri Krzywacki
 20.66 dnguyen2204
 20.87 Jmuncuber
 20.95 Sub1Hour
 21.44 Caleb/spooderskewb
 22.20 Bubbagrub
 22.69 kilwap147
 23.14 Mike Hughey
 23.17 squidgecubing
 23.40 theos
 23.45 MrLunarWolf
 23.61 rubik2005
 23.87 Brayden Adams
 24.03 Lux
 24.76 Jozo_Berk
 24.97 Lewis
 25.31 cubesrawesome
 25.71 UnknownCanvas
 26.27 dschieses
 28.78 One Wheel
 28.95 Wabbly
 29.25 VTCubers
 30.04 PingPongCuber
 30.22 FPermthecuber
 32.63 keebruce
 34.15 Jacck
 34.45 Foreright
 36.66 arbivara
 38.01 Janav Gupta
 40.85 MatsBergsten
 43.02 Ilikedumdum
 1:15.64 JailtonMendes
 1:25.86 [email protected]
 DNF Akshat
 DNF cuberrahul20
*4x4x4*(141)

 28.62 Eric Lentzon
 29.87 Stubbi
 31.00 Tommy Kiprillis
 32.13 Ethan Horspool
 32.36 Sean Hartman
 32.64 cuberkid10
 32.85 lejitcuber
 33.14 xLodestar
 34.26 Marco21
 34.45 thecubingwizard
 34.89 jancsi02
 36.10 arquillian
 36.63 Dream Cubing
 36.79 PeterH2N
 37.48 JakubDrobny
 37.68 tJardigradHe
 38.09 OriginalUsername
 38.12 JoXCuber
 38.15 Magdamini
 38.16 ichcubegern
 38.18 Babcga
 38.37 Pranav Prabhu
 40.07 MrKuba600
 40.27 rooroo2006
 40.35 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 41.29 DhruvA
 41.92 G2013
 42.20 speedcuber71
 43.37 MCuber
 43.67 Shadowjockey
 44.94 DGCubes
 45.82 AidanNoogie
 46.05 Marcus Siu
 46.17 MattP98
 46.34 HawaiiLife745
 46.62 xyzzy
 46.64 asacuber
 46.99 leudcfa
 47.18 sigalig
 47.21 vedroboev
 47.23 2017LAMB06
 47.64 colegemuth
 47.96 BradenTheMagician
 48.00 leomannen
 48.16 wuque man
 48.22 Luke Garrett
 48.35 Astral Cubing
 48.61 YoniStrass
 48.95 Solareon
 49.32 TipsterTrickster
 49.51 Mark Boyanowski
 49.55 Kerry_Creech
 49.79 m24816
 50.29 Ianwubby
 50.33 OJ Cubing
 50.44 ican97
 50.48 YouCubing
 50.49 MartinN13
 50.50 SpeedCubeReview
 50.94 trav1
 51.07 Ontricus
 51.50 Kit Clement
 51.60 begiuli65
 53.52 miasponseller
 53.73 pjk
 54.14 abunickabhi
 54.28 Neb
 54.34 Dylan Swarts
 54.46 aaron paskow
 54.93 3x3x5
 55.00 mrjames113083
 55.33 [email protected]
 55.63 averyja17
 56.04 AdrianCubing
 56.32 Matt Hudon
 56.96 Turkey vld
 57.54 20luky3
 57.71 TheodorNordstrand
 57.75 EdubCubes
 58.58 Toothcraver55
 58.95 speedcube.insta
 59.32 [email protected]
 59.69 swankfukinc
 59.92 ARandomCuber
 1:00.07 epride17
 1:00.32 topppits
 1:00.97 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:01.10 DesertWolf
 1:02.95 Metallic Silver
 1:03.03 farrel2106
 1:04.95 Glomnipotent
 1:05.67 brad711
 1:05.93 Coeur de feu
 1:06.19 CM Cubes
 1:06.42 Guilhermehrc
 1:06.67 boby_okta
 1:07.39 Cooki348
 1:08.30 NoProblemCubing
 1:08.34 NathanaelCubes
 1:08.56 SpartanSailor
 1:09.05 Fred Lang
 1:09.45 Ali161102
 1:10.20 Bogdan
 1:11.56 GC1998
 1:12.07 whatshisbucket
 1:12.17 UnknownCanvas
 1:12.83 V.Kochergin
 1:13.33 cytokid101
 1:13.77 bennettstouder
 1:13.85 SpareBrains
 1:18.01 kilwap147
 1:18.05 JMHCubed
 1:18.27 Allagos
 1:18.29 OEcuber
 1:18.93 Bubbagrub
 1:19.22 nms777
 1:20.39 [email protected]
 1:24.11 yovliporat
 1:24.73 TheNoobCuber
 1:25.05 MrLunarWolf
 1:28.04 Mike Hughey
 1:29.26 Jmuncuber
 1:30.53 Schmizee
 1:31.52 Petri Krzywacki
 1:32.61 Sub1Hour
 1:33.84 theos
 1:34.56 Lewis
 1:37.30 julio974
 1:41.48 One Wheel
 1:45.75 Jozo_Berk
 1:45.75 Angry_Mob
 1:51.23 Jacck
 1:51.79 dschieses
 2:00.77 Aadil- ali
 2:03.25 PingPongCuber
 2:04.41 Foreright
 2:08.35 Wriiglly
 2:22.01 TheCubingAddict980
 2:29.93 FPermthecuber
 3:59.42 VTCubers
 DNF cuberrahul20
*5x5x5*(92)

 59.14 Stubbi
 59.91 Sean Hartman
 1:01.11 cuberkid10
 1:01.55 thecubingwizard
 1:04.70 jancsi02
 1:06.16 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:07.35 ichcubegern
 1:07.36 Ethan Horspool
 1:08.43 Marco21
 1:09.29 speedcuber71
 1:10.41 TheDubDubJr
 1:14.10 Shadowjockey
 1:15.96 RileyN23
 1:16.16 Pranav Prabhu
 1:16.41 Babcga
 1:17.58 JoXCuber
 1:17.80 AidanNoogie
 1:19.37 OriginalUsername
 1:20.01 DGCubes
 1:20.51 sigalig
 1:20.98 tJardigradHe
 1:21.30 MrKuba600
 1:22.25 vedroboev
 1:22.55 DhruvA
 1:22.94 Marcus Siu
 1:23.33 Magdamini
 1:27.91 G2013
 1:28.14 MCuber
 1:28.58 HawaiiLife745
 1:29.47 leudcfa
 1:30.17 wuque man
 1:30.46 Mark Boyanowski
 1:32.83 trav1
 1:32.89 OJ Cubing
 1:33.30 colegemuth
 1:34.29 YouCubing
 1:34.42 YoniStrass
 1:35.47 JakubDrobny
 1:36.24 abunickabhi
 1:36.36 BradenTheMagician
 1:36.91 MegaminxMan
 1:36.94 Solareon
 1:37.30 MattP98
 1:38.00 Glomnipotent
 1:38.64 rooroo2006
 1:39.91 Astral Cubing
 1:40.38 CM Cubes
 1:42.69 Ianwubby
 1:42.73 aaron paskow
 1:44.01 ARandomCuber
 1:45.73 gavinz
 1:45.99 Kerry_Creech
 1:47.20 mrjames113083
 1:49.83 swankfukinc
 1:54.55 Allagos
 1:55.73 Dylan Swarts
 1:59.04 topppits
 1:59.15 m24816
 2:00.67 2017LAMB06
 2:07.76 TheodorNordstrand
 2:08.20 Turkey vld
 2:11.59 Bogdan
 2:11.74 NathanaelCubes
 2:13.58 Matt Hudon
 2:14.57 Ontricus
 2:18.12 whatshisbucket
 2:18.58 brad711
 2:20.36 DesertWolf
 2:22.07 Mike Hughey
 2:22.41 SpareBrains
 2:27.03 Lewis
 2:29.56 SpartanSailor
 2:30.93 Sub1Hour
 2:31.58 theos
 2:32.35 One Wheel
 2:34.72 Ali161102
 2:47.26 yovliporat
 2:48.73 Jmuncuber
 2:57.51 Jacck
 3:00.71 UnknownCanvas
 3:00.95 Petri Krzywacki
 3:02.49 MrLunarWolf
 3:03.05 nms777
 3:03.44 MartinN13
 3:14.25 JMHCubed
 3:15.75 dschieses
 3:16.13 TheNoobCuber
 3:25.24 cytokid101
 3:37.06 Coeur de feu
 3:54.21 V.Kochergin
 4:16.82 Foreright
 DNF cuberrahul20
*6x6x6*(53)

 1:57.43 Sean Hartman
 2:02.16 Marco21
 2:02.82 Stubbi
 2:03.50 ichcubegern
 2:07.17 thecubingwizard
 2:09.73 Shadowjockey
 2:09.76 cuberkid10
 2:12.56 Tommy Kiprillis
 2:17.15 jancsi02
 2:17.81 Babcga
 2:22.34 arquillian
 2:29.20 Mark Boyanowski
 2:29.80 Ethan Horspool
 2:39.40 wuque man
 2:39.82 xyzzy
 2:40.81 HawaiiLife745
 2:42.91 JoXCuber
 2:44.58 Marcus Siu
 2:46.20 DGCubes
 2:47.47 YouCubing
 2:48.27 OriginalUsername
 2:56.26 tJardigradHe
 2:57.11 abunickabhi
 3:04.71 Ianwubby
 3:07.27 leudcfa
 3:07.93 RileyN23
 3:11.43 Pranav Prabhu
 3:16.23 MattP98
 3:18.69 trav1
 3:20.43 epride17
 3:25.48 BradenTheMagician
 3:26.03 OJ Cubing
 3:26.71 begiuli65
 3:31.55 Dylan Swarts
 3:35.19 swankfukinc
 4:12.21 CM Cubes
 4:14.01 Mike Hughey
 4:54.81 One Wheel
 4:55.87 TheodorNordstrand
 5:08.74 Sub1Hour
 5:10.63 DesertWolf
 5:16.87 Ali161102
 5:31.56 Lewis
 5:37.91 UnknownCanvas
 5:44.77 Petri Krzywacki
 5:58.77 SpartanSailor
 7:09.84 Jmuncuber
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF MCuber
 DNF Metallic Silver
 DNF YoniStrass
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF cuberrahul20
*7x7x7*(36)

 2:52.15 TheDubDubJr
 2:52.46 ichcubegern
 2:55.44 Marco21
 2:55.47 Sean Hartman
 3:07.56 Stubbi
 3:08.76 arquillian
 3:21.60 Tommy Kiprillis
 3:31.42 Mark Boyanowski
 3:38.81 Keroma12
 3:46.49 JoXCuber
 3:49.87 DGCubes
 3:57.08 HawaiiLife745
 4:00.93 OriginalUsername
 4:01.11 MrKuba600
 4:25.37 leudcfa
 4:40.59 YouCubing
 4:44.07 Marcus Siu
 4:54.78 swankfukinc
 5:19.53 miasponseller
 5:20.11 MCuber
 5:22.54 OJ Cubing
 5:28.03 epride17
 5:33.20 Dylan Swarts
 6:17.51 Mike Hughey
 7:36.32 Lewis
 8:01.99 Sub1Hour
 8:14.55 Ali161102
 8:36.26 DesertWolf
 9:18.11 Jmuncuber
 9:31.29 SpartanSailor
 9:40.23 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF NathanaelCubes
 DNF UnknownCanvas
 DNF SpareBrains
 DNF cuberrahul20
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(66)

 3.99 asacuber
 4.98 TheDubDubJr
 5.76 JakubDrobny
 6.80 Babcga
 7.19 arquillian
 7.37 DesertWolf
 8.26 leomannen
 8.28 gavinz
 8.69 vedroboev
 9.08 Ryan Wu
 9.17 Pranav Prabhu
 9.83 rooroo2006
 10.15 MichaelNielsen
 11.15 Color Cuber
 11.15 JoXCuber
 11.44 lejitcuber
 12.10 OriginalUsername
 12.38 YoniStrass
 12.53 abunickabhi
 12.90 G2013
 13.14 [email protected]
 13.32 turtwig
 14.30 OEcuber
 14.83 Glomnipotent
 14.86 YouCubing
 15.47 Sub1Hour
 16.34 [email protected]
 17.03 Sean Hartman
 18.58 MattP98
 19.07 BradenTheMagician
 19.17 OJ Cubing
 20.40 JMHCubed
 20.86 SimonK
 22.46 Ontricus
 22.94 RileyN23
 22.94 leudcfa
 23.36 Magdamini
 23.78 Axel Lönnstedt
 23.94 Bogdan
 24.15 Kerry_Creech
 24.26 Mike Hughey
 26.41 SpartanSailor
 28.55 GC1998
 29.43 Jacck
 30.83 Jmuncuber
 35.52 Luke Garrett
 35.67 whatshisbucket
 37.64 MatsBergsten
 40.20 ichcubegern
 40.41 ExultantCarn
 40.76 m24816
 42.63 NathanaelCubes
 42.70 yovliporat
 46.83 MCuber
 57.65 nms777
 58.24 Jozo_Berk
 1:16.51 MartinN13
 1:16.68 Bubbagrub
 1:18.74 Metallic Silver
 2:08.27 FPermthecuber
 2:20.00 PingPongCuber
 DNF begiuli65
 DNF 2017LAMB06
 DNF Caleb/spooderskewb
 DNF Fred Lang
 DNF cuberrahul20
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(52)

 24.44 arquillian
 27.43 ican97
 27.48 sigalig
 31.65 Andrew_Rizo
 33.92 abunickabhi
 42.02 OEcuber
 45.12 OJ Cubing
 46.92 vedroboev
 48.53 Sean Hartman
 50.76 speedcuber71
 56.25 BandedCubing101
 56.95 YoniStrass
 57.68 Keroma12
 58.29 TheDubDubJr
 58.39 rooroo2006
 1:00.34 Tommy Kiprillis
 1:00.40 YouCubing
 1:09.37 leudcfa
 1:21.20 David ep
 1:23.85 MattP98
 1:28.83 BradenTheMagician
 1:29.30 kji269
 1:37.20 topppits
 1:43.64 MatsBergsten
 1:46.46 Glomnipotent
 1:50.02 Mike Hughey
 1:50.51 yovliporat
 2:24.33 elimescube
 2:25.17 NathanaelCubes
 2:30.25 Pranav Prabhu
 2:35.27 Jacck
 2:40.50 Kerry_Creech
 2:43.29 JoXCuber
 2:47.46 m24816
 3:09.11 trav1
 3:18.24 Jmuncuber
 3:39.98 DesertWolf
 3:46.68 nms777
 3:51.79 MCuber
 3:56.58 Bogdan
 4:23.27 dschieses
 8:30.04 theos
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF JakubDrobny
 DNF G2013
 DNF GC1998
 DNF cuberrahul20
 DNF Magdamini
 DNF JMHCubed
 DNF AdrianCubing
 DNF SimonK
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(14)

 1:43.85 sigalig
 2:26.61 abunickabhi
 3:09.79 ican97
 3:18.75 OJ Cubing
 6:30.19 Mike Hughey
 7:34.46 MatsBergsten
 8:15.24 [email protected]
 8:24.17 Jacck
 8:27.80 ichcubegern
 DNF elimescube
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF trav1
 DNF Magdamini
 DNF Sean Hartman
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)

 3:42.30 sigalig
 5:29.42 abunickabhi
 8:55.97 OJ Cubing
 10:35.58 Mike Hughey
 13:17.27 MatsBergsten
 14:38.59 Jacck
 DNF ican97
 DNF G2013
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF Sean Hartman
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(4)

 35:18.84 MatsBergsten
 95:26.59 Sean Hartman
 DNF Jacck
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)

 13/16 58:20 Mike Hughey
 8/8 36:56 Sean Hartman
 8/9 16:52 T1_M0
 3/3 14:49 yovliporat
 2/2 1:31 abunickabhi
 3/4 2:34 rooroo2006
 2/2 3:51 revAldoabedram
 2/2 5:17 BradenTheMagician
 3/5 22:48 MatsBergsten
 1/3 22:07 DesertWolf
 0/2 4:40 YoniStrass
 1/2 7:03 Jacck
*3x3x3 one-handed*(141)

 12.37 Tommy Kiprillis
 13.83 Sean Hartman
 14.13 Pranav Prabhu
 14.78 Ethan Horspool
 15.27 Ryan Wu
 15.34 Babcga
 15.39 Dream Cubing
 15.55 Nitheesh fmc
 15.58 Marco21
 15.66 Cheunghao Tu
 15.77 lejitcuber
 15.78 2017LAMB06
 15.90 thecubingwizard
 16.62 Luke Garrett
 16.92 OriginalUsername
 17.10 cuberkid10
 17.34 asacuber
 17.35 jancsi02
 17.54 ichcubegern
 17.58 YoniStrass
 17.94 Astral Cubing
 18.10 AidanNoogie
 18.37 Magdamini
 18.43 TheDubDubJr
 18.50 Josh5271
 19.06 DhruvA
 19.19 Barinerturan
 19.23 turtwig
 19.58 JakubDrobny
 19.61 matthew wilbur
 19.71 Shadowjockey
 19.74 Marcus Siu
 19.78 Metallic Silver
 19.86 NathanaelCubes
 19.92 SimonK
 20.02 vedroboev
 20.09 tJardigradHe
 20.16 YouCubing
 20.28 BradenTheMagician
 20.30 HawaiiLife745
 20.55 arquillian
 20.57 leudcfa
 20.63 Ontricus
 20.71 DGCubes
 20.74 ARandomCuber
 20.98 MrKuba600
 21.02 NoProblemCubing
 21.39 leomannen
 21.79 Allagos
 22.01 Lachlan Stephens
 22.32 aaron paskow
 22.47 MCuber
 22.71 RileyN23
 23.11 TipsterTrickster
 23.26 boby_okta
 23.64 xyzzy
 24.09 MartinN13
 24.14 [email protected]
 24.15 yovliporat
 24.74 begiuli65
 24.90 abunickabhi
 24.91 [email protected]
 25.56 Mark Boyanowski
 25.69 farrel2106
 26.06 wuque man
 26.34 Kerry_Creech
 26.39 AdrianCubing
 26.83 MattP98
 27.16 Axel Lönnstedt
 27.36 Toothcraver55
 27.51 SpareBrains
 28.37 [email protected]
 28.49 speedcube.insta
 28.50 Glomnipotent
 28.62 G2013
 28.75 Neb
 28.81 Ianwubby
 29.00 OEcuber
 29.18 3x3x5
 29.25 TheodorNordstrand
 29.44 Turkey vld
 29.85 rooroo2006
 29.89 OJ Cubing
 30.18 Cooki348
 30.21 swankfukinc
 30.24 EdubCubes
 30.36 Guilhermehrc
 30.60 Coeur de feu
 30.76 revAldoabedram
 30.81 Artyom Shevchenko
 31.33 Bogdan
 31.59 Color Cuber
 32.85 m24816
 33.35 nms777
 33.63 epride17
 33.73 trav1
 34.02 MathNoobz
 34.03 Milesb95
 34.10 Dylan Swarts
 34.23 V.Kochergin
 34.39 Nazib
 34.40 SpeedCubeReview
 34.45 Angry_Mob
 34.64 Aerospry
 34.75 Emir Yusuf
 34.83 TheNoobCuber
 35.14 CraZZ CFOP
 35.46 tigermaxi
 36.51 Tanay Kapadia
 38.00 Bonkashi
 38.60 Matt Hudon
 38.67 averyja17
 39.29 InlandEmpireCuber
 39.99 Schmizee
 40.25 julio974
 40.81 DesertWolf
 41.00 fun at the joy
 41.35 Caleb/spooderskewb
 41.70 GC1998
 43.15 Bubbagrub
 43.56 Fred Lang
 45.03 JMHCubed
 45.34 brad711
 45.80 Mike Hughey
 45.93 Ali161102
 46.27 kilwap147
 47.34 20luky3
 47.96 TheCubingAddict980
 48.85 UnknownCanvas
 50.55 Wriiglly
 50.95 Petri Krzywacki
 51.33 Sub1Hour
 55.32 SpartanSailor
 55.50 MrLunarWolf
 56.56 One Wheel
 1:01.08 Jmuncuber
 1:16.89 VTCubers
 1:25.64 PingPongCuber
 2:36.74 Jozo_Berk
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF FPermthecuber
*3x3x3 With feet*(21)

 29.93 DhruvA
 33.55 Tommy Kiprillis
 39.34 DGCubes
 40.33 GenTheThief
 50.70 OriginalUsername
 50.77 BradenTheMagician
 53.23 asacuber
 53.86 tJardigradHe
 55.42 HawaiiLife745
 1:03.70 YouCubing
 1:16.44 Bubbagrub
 1:16.47 DesertWolf
 1:18.12 V.Kochergin
 1:21.00 ichcubegern
 1:34.16 JMHCubed
 1:52.32 rooroo2006
 1:54.35 ARandomCuber
 1:56.86 TipsterTrickster
 2:06.80 One Wheel
 2:20.48 NoProblemCubing
 4:47.71 Kerry_Creech
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(32)

 19.84 matthew wilbur
 23.06 Aadil- ali
 23.69 G2013
 25.26 Artyom Shevchenko
 35.00 speedcuber71
 37.14 TheDubDubJr
 40.74 vedroboev
 41.06 lejitcuber
 42.55 abunickabhi
 49.43 ichcubegern
 53.29 JoXCuber
 57.18 Marcus Siu
 57.58 tJardigradHe
 1:03.30 Mike Hughey
 1:06.27 YouCubing
 1:07.87 Magdamini
 1:09.04 boby_okta
 1:12.85 Sean Hartman
 1:14.80 whatshisbucket
 1:18.87 BradenTheMagician
 1:21.27 Babcga
 1:30.71 Fred Lang
 2:01.37 MCuber
 2:05.35 MathNoobz
 2:08.66 nms777
 2:30.69 SpartanSailor
 3:55.04 Sub1Hour
 8:57.64 TheNoobCuber
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF [email protected]
 DNF Allagos
 DNF YoniStrass
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(44)

 20 TheodorNordstrand
 20 thecubingwizard
 20 arquillian
 20 Pranav Prabhu
 21 asacuber
 22 Tommy Kiprillis
 22 Kit Clement
 23 h2f
 23 SpeedCubeReview
 23 KSNCubed
 24 [email protected]
 24 SimonK
 24 Bogdan
 25 Schmizee
 25 TheDubDubJr
 26 Bubbagrub
 26 SpareBrains
 26 ichcubegern
 26 meskelto
 27 JMHCubed
 27 DGCubes
 27 AdrianCubing
 27 craccho
 27 theos
 29 2017LAMB06
 30 sigalig
 30 Sean Hartman
 30 xyzzy
 31 MCuber
 31 aaron paskow
 31 TipsterTrickster
 32 yovliporat
 32 Billabob
 32 RyuKagamine
 33 Mike Hughey
 35 YoniStrass
 36 MathNoobz
 37 abunickabhi
 39 HawaiiLife745
 44 V.Kochergin
 53 begiuli65
 69 Metallic Silver
 DNF arbivara
 DNF Jacck
*2-3-4 Relay*(96)

 44.44 Ethan Horspool
 44.89 ichcubegern
 47.67 cuberkid10
 47.72 lejitcuber
 48.72 Marco21
 52.35 wuque man
 54.32 jancsi02
 56.32 asacuber
 56.40 arquillian
 56.48 Pranav Prabhu
 56.73 DhruvA
 57.32 OriginalUsername
 57.68 TheDubDubJr
 57.85 tJardigradHe
 59.08 JakubDrobny
 59.72 AidanNoogie
 59.81 vedroboev
 1:00.89 Luke Garrett
 1:00.94 YouCubing
 1:01.32 DGCubes
 1:03.01 Marcus Siu
 1:04.48 Mark Boyanowski
 1:04.54 2017LAMB06
 1:05.35 Stubbi
 1:05.42 rooroo2006
 1:05.49 YoniStrass
 1:05.68 MCuber
 1:07.47 BradenTheMagician
 1:08.27 aaron paskow
 1:09.21 abunickabhi
 1:10.22 3x3x5
 1:10.58 HawaiiLife745
 1:11.36 colegemuth
 1:12.98 ARandomCuber
 1:15.02 Ontricus
 1:15.38 Ianwubby
 1:15.96 m24816
 1:17.41 20luky3
 1:17.58 swankfukinc
 1:17.78 OJ Cubing
 1:17.97 Kerry_Creech
 1:18.20 Allagos
 1:18.96 leudcfa
 1:19.31 MattP98
 1:20.67 TheodorNordstrand
 1:22.98 Turkey vld
 1:23.96 epride17
 1:24.06 [email protected]
 1:24.96 Glomnipotent
 1:25.35 Matt Hudon
 1:26.07 Guilhermehrc
 1:27.06 Bogdan
 1:27.28 MartinN13
 1:30.68 EdubCubes
 1:30.72 Fred Lang
 1:31.20 Toothcraver55
 1:31.75 farrel2106
 1:34.99 Axel Lönnstedt
 1:35.36 brad711
 1:37.73 SpareBrains
 1:38.59 DesertWolf
 1:41.72 Coeur de feu
 1:41.87 SpartanSailor
 1:43.22 TheNoobCuber
 1:43.69 Color Cuber
 1:44.36 cytokid101
 1:44.56 whatshisbucket
 1:44.74 bennettstouder
 1:48.26 Ali161102
 1:48.98 V.Kochergin
 1:49.15 Dylan Swarts
 1:50.82 UnknownCanvas
 1:53.42 theos
 1:53.72 nms777
 1:53.93 Lewis
 1:54.26 GC1998
 1:54.55 MrLunarWolf
 1:55.72 vilkkuti25
 1:55.80 JMHCubed
 1:55.87 Petri Krzywacki
 1:57.08 Bubbagrub
 1:59.79 yovliporat
 2:04.01 Schmizee
 2:07.61 Sub1Hour
 2:07.70 Mike Hughey
 2:12.91 Jmuncuber
 2:16.64 Aadil- ali
 2:16.69 One Wheel
 2:17.68 Angry_Mob
 2:36.12 Jacck
 2:40.01 PingPongCuber
 2:40.86 Caleb/spooderskewb
 3:02.69 Jozo_Berk
 3:18.42 FPermthecuber
 3:36.57 MatsBergsten
 3:38.54 Foreright
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(62)

 1:45.69 Stubbi
 1:55.12 ichcubegern
 1:56.47 cuberkid10
 1:57.49 Ethan Horspool
 1:59.96 Pranav Prabhu
 2:07.40 TheDubDubJr
 2:20.81 DGCubes
 2:20.97 OriginalUsername
 2:21.00 YoniStrass
 2:28.63 HawaiiLife745
 2:29.53 tJardigradHe
 2:30.23 abunickabhi
 2:33.08 Marcus Siu
 2:33.55 JakubDrobny
 2:35.34 Mark Boyanowski
 2:36.17 DhruvA
 2:37.46 vedroboev
 2:41.09 wuque man
 2:42.71 YouCubing
 2:55.29 OJ Cubing
 2:57.35 rooroo2006
 2:58.11 MCuber
 2:59.30 MattP98
 3:04.34 Turkey vld
 3:05.44 aaron paskow
 3:13.29 [email protected]
 3:13.73 swankfukinc
 3:16.38 BradenTheMagician
 3:18.06 Kerry_Creech
 3:18.17 ARandomCuber
 3:21.04 colegemuth
 3:24.24 m24816
 3:33.84 brad711
 3:36.98 Toothcraver55
 3:40.90 Allagos
 3:41.23 Aadil- ali
 3:42.63 TheodorNordstrand
 3:47.13 DesertWolf
 3:48.81 Bogdan
 3:50.71 whatshisbucket
 4:03.66 SpareBrains
 4:15.05 Ali161102
 4:18.74 bennettstouder
 4:23.08 vilkkuti25
 4:25.67 Mike Hughey
 4:28.06 Sub1Hour
 4:31.94 SpartanSailor
 4:35.08 Lewis
 4:40.31 MrLunarWolf
 4:41.17 nms777
 4:44.30 cytokid101
 4:51.18 JMHCubed
 4:53.74 One Wheel
 4:56.80 Jmuncuber
 5:12.89 theos
 5:14.03 UnknownCanvas
 5:15.36 TheNoobCuber
 5:19.59 Petri Krzywacki
 5:28.37 Coeur de feu
 6:00.45 V.Kochergin
 6:03.86 Jacck
 9:24.10 PingPongCuber
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(26)

 3:58.04 Stubbi
 4:12.65 ichcubegern
 4:19.07 Marco21
 4:53.41 HawaiiLife745
 5:04.41 OriginalUsername
 5:05.96 Ethan Horspool
 5:07.74 DGCubes
 5:19.99 tJardigradHe
 5:20.26 DhruvA
 5:20.30 Marcus Siu
 5:24.56 Mark Boyanowski
 5:29.84 abunickabhi
 6:09.06 OJ Cubing
 6:13.02 YouCubing
 6:20.49 BradenTheMagician
 6:36.95 swankfukinc
 6:49.66 [email protected]
 8:18.23 Mike Hughey
 8:58.67 averyja17
 9:16.76 Sub1Hour
 10:00.14 One Wheel
 10:18.02 SpartanSailor
 10:30.64 Lewis
 10:57.71 Petri Krzywacki
 11:36.31 MrLunarWolf
 13:03.05 nms777
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(21)

 6:52.50 ichcubegern
 6:59.31 Marco21
 7:15.32 Stubbi
 8:36.61 OriginalUsername
 8:45.06 AidanNoogie
 8:58.85 Ethan Horspool
 8:59.84 Mark Boyanowski
 9:15.49 DGCubes
 10:36.51 tJardigradHe
 10:38.10 YouCubing
 11:03.03 abunickabhi
 11:06.52 OJ Cubing
 11:12.30 Marcus Siu
 11:25.61 BradenTheMagician
 11:38.61 swankfukinc
 12:29.30 Glomnipotent
 15:06.19 Mike Hughey
 16:33.24 Sub1Hour
 17:34.22 One Wheel
 18:40.54 SpartanSailor
 19:08.28 Lewis
*Clock*(51)

 4.91 MartinN13
 6.24 TipsterTrickster
 6.53 ARandomCuber
 6.70 TheDubDubJr
 7.04 Kerry_Creech
 7.28 YouCubing
 7.50 Sean Hartman
 7.51 MattP98
 8.36 vedroboev
 8.42 cuberkid10
 8.75 AdrianCubing
 8.94 Tommy Kiprillis
 9.12 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 9.13 Kit Clement
 9.44 trav1
 9.44 JoXCuber
 9.65 MCuber
 10.00 Babcga
 10.12 Luke Garrett
 10.61 lejitcuber
 10.64 DesertWolf
 11.41 OJ Cubing
 11.49 DGCubes
 11.85 Matt Hudon
 12.08 oliviervlcube
 12.13 Shadowjockey
 12.60 OriginalUsername
 13.01 BradenTheMagician
 13.43 tJardigradHe
 13.45 Marcus Siu
 13.87 cubesrawesome
 14.10 JakubDrobny
 14.43 RyuKagamine
 15.71 Mike Hughey
 16.14 HawaiiLife745
 17.89 Ianwubby
 18.55 ichcubegern
 19.12 DhruvA
 20.98 swankfukinc
 21.06 JMHCubed
 30.05 Sub1Hour
 32.41 Pranav Prabhu
 33.45 Foreright
 35.99 GC1998
 36.26 leudcfa
 36.93 julio974
 58.12 FPermthecuber
 1:13.64 Jmuncuber
 DNF Bubbagrub
 DNF Turkey vld
 DNF [email protected]
*Megaminx*(65)

 43.17 Cuberstache
 51.11 AidanNoogie
 51.18 thecubingwizard
 52.29 Tommy Kiprillis
 55.92 miasponseller
 56.95 arquillian
 57.01 Sean Hartman
 57.88 MegaminxMan
 1:04.18 Stubbi
 1:04.97 GenTheThief
 1:05.38 DhruvA
 1:06.21 Pranav Prabhu
 1:09.89 TheDubDubJr
 1:09.90 DGCubes
 1:10.36 whatshisbucket
 1:14.76 leomannen
 1:15.48 MrKuba600
 1:15.89 Astral Cubing
 1:16.09 MCuber
 1:16.76 YouCubing
 1:19.73 ichcubegern
 1:20.46 HawaiiLife745
 1:20.84 OriginalUsername
 1:22.17 Shadowjockey
 1:23.10 wuque man
 1:23.34 trav1
 1:24.94 tJardigradHe
 1:30.89 audiophile121
 1:31.36 leudcfa
 1:34.27 ARandomCuber
 1:35.31 G2013
 1:35.36 Turkey vld
 1:36.53 Metallic Silver
 1:37.02 Solareon
 1:37.58 swankfukinc
 1:38.86 vedroboev
 1:41.16 BradenTheMagician
 1:43.65 [email protected]
 1:44.28 MattP98
 1:44.80 abunickabhi
 1:45.79 sigalig
 1:46.56 Marcus Siu
 1:47.52 V.Kochergin
 1:47.54 TheNoobCuber
 1:47.69 YoniStrass
 1:48.57 TheodorNordstrand
 1:49.75 Coeur de feu
 1:53.84 nms777
 1:55.99 epride17
 1:59.00 DesertWolf
 2:05.43 OJ Cubing
 2:19.02 Mike Hughey
 2:19.18 Ianwubby
 2:23.94 Lewis
 2:38.27 Petri Krzywacki
 2:40.92 Sub1Hour
 2:41.23 Matt Hudon
 3:02.84 julio974
 3:04.16 Jmuncuber
 3:19.64 Angry_Mob
 3:50.94 PingPongCuber
 4:30.70 FPermthecuber
 8:19.74 SpartanSailor
 DNF Ali161102
 DNF UnknownCanvas
*Pyraminx*(128)

 2.08 SimonK
 2.10 DGCubes
 2.14 JakubDrobny
 2.26 Chris Van Der Brink
 2.27 MrKuba600
 2.35 jason3141
 2.42 aaron paskow
 2.46 [email protected]
 2.47 Magdamini
 2.49 NoProblemCubing
 2.56 tJardigradHe
 2.82 oliviervlcube
 2.84 Sean Hartman
 2.92 Cooki348
 2.97 Awder
 2.99 lejitcuber
 3.03 Ontricus
 3.04 asacuber
 3.17 Kerry_Creech
 3.22 thecubingwizard
 3.26 JMHCubed
 3.29 MichaelNielsen
 3.42 BradenTheMagician
 3.48 MartinN13
 3.53 JoXCuber
 3.59 Solareon
 3.71 Ryan Wu
 3.79 Shadowjockey
 3.89 Tommy Kiprillis
 3.90 UnknownCanvas
 3.98 vedroboev
 4.20 matthew wilbur
 4.22 begiuli65
 4.23 Astral Cubing
 4.25 David ep
 4.33 whatshisbucket
 4.37 3x3x5
 4.40 YouCubing
 4.50 leomannen
 4.51 cuberkid10
 4.52 Stubbi
 4.55 TheDubDubJr
 4.63 [email protected]
 4.65 turtwig
 4.67 DhruvA
 4.83 Toothcraver55
 4.89 rooroo2006
 4.95 ichcubegern
 4.96 bennettstouder
 4.98 trav1
 5.01 NathanaelCubes
 5.06 Artyom Shevchenko
 5.20 Marcus Siu
 5.26 MCuber
 5.32 DesertWolf
 5.40 Turkey vld
 5.40 OriginalUsername
 5.53 Luke Garrett
 5.89 MattP98
 5.96 Neb
 5.98 leudcfa
 6.05 jancsi02
 6.07 qwer13
 6.08 ExultantCarn
 6.09 TipsterTrickster
 6.13 RileyN23
 6.16 2017LAMB06
 6.17 rubik2005
 6.19 Pranav Prabhu
 6.20 [email protected]
 6.25 wuque man
 6.39 tigermaxi
 6.53 Schmizee
 6.55 ARandomCuber
 6.56 Lewis
 6.61 arquillian
 6.93 Fred Lang
 6.98 sigalig
 6.99 YoniStrass
 7.21 V.Kochergin
 7.31 TheodorNordstrand
 7.57 julio974
 7.62 epride17
 7.74 AdrianCubing
 7.76 Axel Lönnstedt
 7.91 abunickabhi
 7.92 TheNoobCuber
 7.93 Ianwubby
 8.10 Bonkashi
 8.10 Coeur de feu
 8.10 nms777
 8.36 Allagos
 8.43 Dylan Swarts
 8.47 Caleb/spooderskewb
 8.51 swankfukinc
 8.89 Angry_Mob
 9.03 Bogdan
 9.58 SpeedCubeReview
 9.71 dschieses
 9.88 Nazib
 9.90 OJ Cubing
 10.10 Brayden Adams
 10.11 SpareBrains
 10.22 PingPongCuber
 10.44 fun at the joy
 10.61 Matt Hudon
 10.87 Metallic Silver
 11.31 m24816
 11.38 Sub1Hour
 11.42 Wriiglly
 11.42 speedcube.insta
 11.47 MrLunarWolf
 11.83 Ali161102
 11.94 Mike Hughey
 12.00 theos
 12.06 Jmuncuber
 12.12 topppits
 12.55 GC1998
 12.98 Jacck
 13.67 vilkkuti25
 14.61 yovliporat
 17.54 Foreright
 17.62 Ilikedumdum
 20.64 xLodestar
 23.37 FPermthecuber
 23.85 SpartanSailor
 DNF EdubCubes
 DNF Wabbly
*Square-1*(70)

 7.81 Sixstringcal
 8.07 Tommy Kiprillis
 9.88 Marcus Siu
 10.57 thecubingwizard
 11.24 Zac04attack
 11.70 Zach Clark
 12.92 lejitcuber
 13.02 Shadowjockey
 13.07 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 13.10 YouCubing
 13.60 Sean Hartman
 13.84 ichcubegern
 14.32 cuberkid10
 14.47 speedcuber71
 15.03 BradenTheMagician
 16.24 JoXCuber
 16.49 TheDubDubJr
 16.60 leomannen
 17.25 trav1
 17.67 JakubDrobny
 17.93 [email protected]
 18.10 vedroboev
 18.38 leudcfa
 18.62 DGCubes
 18.72 MrKuba600
 18.77 TipsterTrickster
 19.00 Turkey vld
 19.40 DesertWolf
 19.40 matthew wilbur
 20.05 Awder
 20.10 Luke Garrett
 21.79 Kerry_Creech
 22.75 tJardigradHe
 23.09 MattP98
 23.60 Metallic Silver
 24.65 DhruvA
 25.89 CraZZ CFOP
 26.01 OriginalUsername
 26.76 MCuber
 26.81 [email protected]
 27.03 HawaiiLife745
 27.44 OJ Cubing
 28.92 Ontricus
 29.78 Bubbagrub
 30.09 whatshisbucket
 31.05 buzzteam4
 32.29 MrLunarWolf
 34.24 Schmizee
 34.33 Fred Lang
 36.85 bennettstouder
 37.72 Pranav Prabhu
 38.08 Mike Hughey
 38.38 Neb
 39.51 ARandomCuber
 42.23 CM Cubes
 42.25 Bogdan
 43.93 TheodorNordstrand
 44.20 Guilhermehrc
 47.36 Lewis
 50.99 Sub1Hour
 52.90 Glomnipotent
 1:00.71 PingPongCuber
 1:04.46 abunickabhi
 1:07.35 julio974
 1:14.78 swankfukinc
 1:18.25 GC1998
 1:21.81 FPermthecuber
 3:02.32 Jmuncuber
 DNF AidanNoogie
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*Skewb*(107)

 2.83 RileyN23
 3.00 lejitcuber
 3.41 Tommy Kiprillis
 3.48 [email protected]
 3.55 MrKuba600
 3.58 matthew wilbur
 3.68 asacuber
 3.71 SimonK
 3.93 Metallic Silver
 4.49 JMHCubed
 4.55 Patrick Fischer
 4.72 vedroboev
 4.77 Magdamini
 4.78 leomannen
 4.79 aaron paskow
 4.80 TheDubDubJr
 4.93 thecubingwizard
 4.97 DhruvA
 4.99 Marcus Siu
 5.00 rooroo2006
 5.01 Pranav Prabhu
 5.05 Sean Hartman
 5.06 tJardigradHe
 5.12 Solareon
 5.24 YouCubing
 5.44 MattP98
 5.53 Ryan Wu
 5.57 MCuber
 5.66 Luke Garrett
 5.68 Color Cuber
 5.72 tigermaxi
 5.74 DGCubes
 5.90 OriginalUsername
 5.95 MichaelNielsen
 5.96 Shadowjockey
 6.13 Allagos
 6.23 trav1
 6.24 Caleb/spooderskewb
 6.32 TheodorNordstrand
 6.36 TipsterTrickster
 6.37 AidanNoogie
 6.39 JakubDrobny
 6.47 Kerry_Creech
 6.47 DesertWolf
 6.53 turtwig
 6.75 leudcfa
 6.88 HawaiiLife745
 7.04 BradenTheMagician
 7.16 MartinN13
 7.34 Artyom Shevchenko
 7.40 AdrianCubing
 7.43 julio974
 7.57 ichcubegern
 7.66 whatshisbucket
 7.67 epride17
 7.67 Turkey vld
 7.72 NathanaelCubes
 7.72 [email protected]
 7.93 oliviervlcube
 7.99 Chris Van Der Brink
 7.99 YoniStrass
 8.07 Bubbagrub
 8.57 ARandomCuber
 8.82 Neb
 8.92 jancsi02
 9.19 Sub1Hour
 9.33 Wriiglly
 9.46 Nazib
 9.62 OJ Cubing
 9.81 Fred Lang
 9.84 Toothcraver55
 9.99 Schmizee
 10.18 SpartanSailor
 10.32 Dylan Swarts
 10.49 Ontricus
 10.60 Coeur de feu
 10.68 Ianwubby
 10.70 xyzzy
 10.76 GC1998
 10.85 [email protected]
 11.26 Bogdan
 11.46 Angry_Mob
 11.53 MrLunarWolf
 11.60 yovliporat
 11.62 vilkkuti25
 12.72 Lewis
 12.83 Cooki348
 13.11 V.Kochergin
 13.25 wuque man
 13.28 m24816
 13.54 begiuli65
 13.60 swankfukinc
 13.66 PingPongCuber
 13.85 topppits
 13.86 dschieses
 14.33 Mike Hughey
 14.57 abunickabhi
 15.55 rubik2005
 16.12 bennettstouder
 16.15 theos
 17.03 nms777
 17.20 Jacck
 17.22 UnknownCanvas
 18.31 Jmuncuber
 20.00 FPermthecuber
 32.28 Petri Krzywacki
 DNF cuberrahul20
*Kilominx*(29)

 26.91 Metallic Silver
 27.65 Tommy Kiprillis
 28.86 DGCubes
 29.10 TheDubDubJr
 32.52 OriginalUsername
 32.76 ichcubegern
 32.83 Kris Gonnella
 35.94 YouCubing
 37.42 AidanNoogie
 39.86 tJardigradHe
 41.18 leudcfa
 42.55 RileyN23
 46.52 TheNoobCuber
 48.75 Turkey vld
 52.10 abunickabhi
 52.49 nms777
 52.54 Fred Lang
 53.82 Lewis
 58.16 Neb
 1:04.68 OJ Cubing
 1:05.86 Mike Hughey
 1:07.23 PingPongCuber
 1:08.41 Ianwubby
 1:13.01 julio974
 1:15.14 MCuber
 1:18.27 Wriiglly
 1:27.73 Jozo_Berk
 1:48.73 Petri Krzywacki
 2:24.95 SpartanSailor
*Mini Guildford*(25)

 3:37.15 Tommy Kiprillis
 4:28.08 ichcubegern
 5:00.31 DGCubes
 5:19.29 OriginalUsername
 5:25.26 Marcus Siu
 5:27.82 tJardigradHe
 5:31.29 YouCubing
 5:39.66 MCuber
 5:50.81 BradenTheMagician
 6:14.72 MattP98
 6:20.93 TipsterTrickster
 6:29.95 Turkey vld
 6:35.21 swankfukinc
 6:38.11 leudcfa
 6:41.44 aaron paskow
 7:03.37 ARandomCuber
 7:03.74 Ontricus
 7:12.62 OJ Cubing
 7:14.62 abunickabhi
 8:23.70 DesertWolf
 9:24.53 Sub1Hour
 9:31.60 Lewis
 9:34.03 Mike Hughey
 10:39.40 vilkkuti25
 27:44.09 keebruce

*Contest results*

 1438 Sean Hartman
 1426 ichcubegern
 1414 Tommy Kiprillis
 1362 OriginalUsername
 1319 DGCubes
 1316 TheDubDubJr
 1301 YouCubing
 1245 tJardigradHe
 1223 vedroboev
 1192 Pranav Prabhu
 1175 Marcus Siu
 1143 BradenTheMagician
 1140 JakubDrobny
 1140 lejitcuber
 1132 thecubingwizard
 1122 DhruvA
 1116 cuberkid10
 1050 arquillian
 1043 MCuber
 1036 Stubbi
 1028 asacuber
 995 Ethan Horspool
 986 leudcfa
 984 MrKuba600
 971 jancsi02
 965 YoniStrass
 952 MattP98
 943 Magdamini
 933 HawaiiLife745
 924 Kerry_Creech
 923 OJ Cubing
 920 abunickabhi
 912 Shadowjockey
 912 Marco21
 899 JoXCuber
 883 AidanNoogie
 877 Luke Garrett
 870 aaron paskow
 864 [email protected]
 857 leomannen
 850 rooroo2006
 838 Babcga
 816 wuque man
 783 trav1
 767 Ryan Wu
 766 ARandomCuber
 756 2017LAMB06
 756 Ontricus
 744 TheodorNordstrand
 744 TipsterTrickster
 743 SimonK
 743 DesertWolf
 738 RileyN23
 733 matthew wilbur
 704 Astral Cubing
 691 MartinN13
 688 G2013
 687 Solareon
 674 Turkey vld
 671 Mark Boyanowski
 659 JMHCubed
 651 Allagos
 645 turtwig
 638 NathanaelCubes
 634 Ianwubby
 629 sigalig
 618 Metallic Silver
 616 speedcuber71
 615 [email protected]
 609 swankfukinc
 596 AdrianCubing
 589 3x3x5
 574 m24816
 567 Toothcraver55
 564 [email protected]
 561 whatshisbucket
 557 NoProblemCubing
 550 begiuli65
 534 MichaelNielsen
 533 Neb
 532 Mike Hughey
 527 Eric Lentzon
 513 Bogdan
 491 epride17
 483 David ep
 477 Glomnipotent
 470 Artyom Shevchenko
 460 colegemuth
 460 Dream Cubing
 449 Dylan Swarts
 445 Matt Hudon
 442 gavinz
 442 Sub1Hour
 429 Cooki348
 426 Axel Lönnstedt
 418 bennettstouder
 413 Fred Lang
 412 Patrick Fischer
 409 Kymlikespotatoes12105
 406 xyzzy
 393 SpareBrains
 392 nms777
 391 EdubCubes
 388 Zac04attack
 388 Coeur de feu
 386 V.Kochergin
 374 SpeedCubeReview
 371 yovliporat
 371 boby_okta
 363 tigermaxi
 359 Zach Clark
 356 TheNoobCuber
 351 julio974
 350 Schmizee
 350 SpartanSailor
 350 miasponseller
 343 Color Cuber
 330 Angry_Mob
 327 jason3141
 327 mihnea3000
 326 Lewis
 324 OEcuber
 319 farrel2106
 319 Barinerturan
 314 pantu2000
 307 Guilhermehrc
 301 CM Cubes
 301 Nitheesh fmc
 299 PeterH2N
 291 oliviervlcube
 290 Ali161102
 289 UnknownCanvas
 287 topppits
 285 Bubbagrub
 283 speedcube.insta
 277 Kit Clement
 275 Josh5271
 269 Cheunghao Tu
 269 Jmuncuber
 268 ican97
 261 Zeke Mackay
 259 brad711
 258 averyja17
 256 MrLunarWolf
 248 20luky3
 244 ExultantCarn
 243 Lachlan Stephens
 243 Chris Van Der Brink
 243 cytokid101
 242 GC1998
 241 buzzteam4
 240 MegaminxMan
 238 Caleb/spooderskewb
 238 xLodestar
 236 Nazib
 225 Jacck
 218 BandedCubing101
 212 theos
 206 Jonah Jarvis
 197 Aadil- ali
 197 rubik2005
 195 Keroma12
 189 Petri Krzywacki
 188 Bonkashi
 180 Milesb95
 177 CraZZ CFOP
 174 Gan
 171 vilkkuti25
 166 tolgakantarci
 164 qwer13
 161 Awder
 161 Wriiglly
 159 fun at the joy
 156 Sixstringcal
 156 MatsBergsten
 154 Puggins1
 148 PingPongCuber
 145 MathNoobz
 141 One Wheel
 138 Brayden Adams
 133 dschieses
 133 revAldoabedram
 133 Tanay Kapadia
 131 Aerospry
 127 InlandEmpireCuber
 123 audiophile121
 120 Emir Yusuf
 120 mrjames113083
 113 TheCubingAddict980
 110 kji269
 108 FPermthecuber
 100 [email protected]
 90 Jozo_Berk
 87 kilwap147
 84 Janav Gupta
 82 GenTheThief
 81 pjk
 79 Billabob
 76 jupiterian
 73 SM cubing
 72 Foreright
 69 Cuberstache
 61 ElectricDoodie
 59 filipemtx
 57 Andrew_Rizo
 54 cuberrahul20
 53 bishal
 47 [email protected]
 46 KSNCubed
 46 h2f
 45 cubesrawesome
 43 ditto_64
 43 RyuKagamine
 38 meskelto
 37 dnguyen2204
 36 elimescube
 33 craccho
 32 VTCubers
 31 Wabbly
 31 T1_M0
 30 arbivara
 30 squidgecubing
 25 Lux
 25 Kris Gonnella
 19 keebruce
 16 Ilikedumdum
 10 Akshat
 7 JailtonMendes


----------



## revAldoabedram (Dec 25, 2018)

Sorry for late reply, here is my result:

*3x3x3*
*1. *U' L2 B2 F2 U L2 D2 B2 L2 D' F' D2 U2 F2 R B F L' D' B2 U : 19.19
*2. *U2 F2 D2 B' R2 B' D2 B' D2 L2 U' B' R2 F U2 L B' L' R D F' : 13.98
*3. *R2 F R U2 D2 F' R' L2 D B' U2 L2 U2 B' D2 F2 U2 B' R2 D2 : 17.07
*4. *D' R2 D' R2 B2 D R2 D' L2 B2 R D U' R B' U' F D2 U2 R U2 : 16.06
*5. *F2 U2 L2 B2 F2 D R2 U' B2 L2 U2 F' L F R D' U' B' L2 U2 L2 : 25.62

Average: 17.44
Best: 13.98

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L B' F L2 R2 U B' R L2 D F B U L2 F L' D' R2 F' L2 U' Rw' Uw2
*2. *D' U' B L2 B' U B L U' L' B F' D R B' F D L' D' R2 U2 Fw Uw
*3. *F R2 F B2 R2 D' B2 L' F B' L B' U2 D' B2 U L B2 L Fw Uw

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 D F' L B2 D B2 U2 B' U2 R B L U2 R2 B2 D2 F' U' Fw' Uw
*2. *L' F2 R2 L D2 B' U2 B' L2 U' B2 L' U F B U2 L2 D' U2 B2 F2 Uw'

2/2 ini 3:51.29

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U' L2 B2 D2 L2 D L2 U L2 D U' B' F' R F' L F' R B2 L2 U : 30.55
*2. *D' R D' B R L' U F B2 R U' R2 D' B2 R2 U' L2 F2 U2 R2 B2 : 30.50
*3. *U2 R2 U B2 F2 D' B2 U' B2 U2 F D' F2 R' B L' R D F2 D L2 : 32.68
*4. *U R2 U2 B2 R2 D U2 B2 U' R2 U' L' D B2 U' R' B' R B F U : 25.16
*5. *U B' D' F' D2 R U F' D R' U2 R2 L' U2 L' B2 R U2 R' U2 : 31.23

Ao5: 30.46
Best: 25.16


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 25, 2018)

revAldoabedram said:


> Sorry for late reply, here is my result:


OK, done.
There are no results for 3x3BF, I assume you just copied the scrambles.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Dec 25, 2018)

The cubicle gift card lottery: 228 competitors, less chance than ever before .
Still someone got to win, 1, 2, 3, ....... 31, that's the winning number.

So the winner is ... *OJ Cubing*, congratulations!


----------



## revAldoabedram (Dec 25, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> OK, done.
> There are no results for 3x3BF, I assume you just copied the scrambles.


Ok. Let it be DNF


----------

